# Three online courses (Conservation Techniques, Sustainable Environmental )



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 2, 2013)

The Departments of Ecology, Evolution, and Natural Resources and Landscape
Architecture at Rutgers University are offering three online courses
(Conservation Techniques, Sustainable Environmental Management, and
Fundamentals of Environmental Geomatics) this summer. Course descriptions â€“
including information about registration â€“ are at the link below. These are
for-credit courses. I would greatly appreciate your help in publicizing
these courses and calling them to the attention of potentially interested
students. 

http://rci.rutgers.edu/~meixler/summer_courses_2013.pdf

Thank you,
Marci

-- Marci Meixler, PhD Professor of Ecology/GIS Rutgers University
[email protected] http://www.rci.rutgers.edu/~meixler/


----------



## Spn785 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks! I love hearing about things like this! I may even sign up for one or two.


----------

